# Reducing amount of milk she'll drink



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there

THough Daisy is twenty months she is still on four times five oz a day because she's allergic to dairy so is on a formula. I really need her to drink this as it's her only good source of calcium etc - also she's not so hot on eating proteins much so I know she gets stuff from the milk too.

In the last week or so she's gradually been drinking less and less from each cup where before she was drinking all or nearly all. I changed from bottles to cups about two months ago though changed from the softer Avent spouts to the hard green ones about two weeks ago. I know she can drink a whole cup using these because she has. SHe now has a tendency to wander about with the cup rather than sit with me or DH or sit by herself and we can't seem to get her to settle to drink it.

She's only a little dot and although she eats a balanced diet she doesn't eat a great deal and her milk was an important part of her diet.

Any tips?

Poll


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Poll

Have you tried sitting her on your lap..with a fav book and let her drink milk that way?

If you are concerned that she isnt getting enough nutrients try her on childrens vitamins (abidec..has also been known to help improve childrens appetites as well).

If she is on 3 well balanced meals a day she needs approx 300ml of milk.

You may have to make it into a game.

Get her weighed and see where she is on her centile and come back to me

Jxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for that advice Jeanette
I went back to the softer spouts this morning and then harder ones for this afternoon and she's drunk more from both hard and soft (so not that). She has had two bottles sitting with me but I suspect that's just luck of the draw.
On our electronic scales (which I'm confident are accurate and she stands still) she's just 22lbs which I believe keeps her more or less on the 9th centile (or is it the  second?) either way, it's the one she was born on.
She does have vitamins everyday (Dalivit) but not minerals or calcium supplements which I wondered about. I think over a few days she eats well though she's a bit of a snacker. A good meal for her would equate to half to three quarters of a jar (size only - she usually has our food where possible) followed by a fromage frais (the one concession to dairy - okayed by the dietician) and a banana or grapes/ melon or some some such (she likes fruit).

She doesn't have the range of food I'd like in her diet and though I'm no pressure and just keep trying she does limit herself. FOr instance, she used to tuck into ham sandwiches or marmite on toast etc and now will barely eat half a slice of bread with nothing more than Pure marg on it - and she won't eat pasta at all, and though she'll eat tomatoes, carrots, potatoes etc in things she won't have them whole - though is perfectly capable - will eat fishfingers with a fork for instance.

SOrry to have waffled on! 

Thanks again

Poll


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya hun

Can you do me a food diary for 48 hours??

Jxx


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Jeanette
Will do. Am going to do it over the weekend so I can monitor - not always sure how much and what she gets when at childminders/

Poll


----------



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Jeanette
Have to apologise - haven't got round to diary. D's been eating and drinking pretty much as normal (in fact a bit better) so it slipped my mind that I was half way through correspondance with you.

Thanks for the help so far

Poll


----------

